
More People Taking Blockchain Classes as New Economy Grows - posternut
https://news.bitcoin.com/blockchain-classes-growing-economy/
======
kafkaesq
_“The supply of people that have extensive blockchain experiences is pretty
low,” Kenna explained. “And the demand is quickly increasing. Sometimes they
get five job offers a day.”_

No, they don't get five "job offers" a day. They get 5 or so emails with links
to job ads.

